# Washington 2017



## Palladium (Oct 1, 2017)

Mon voyage dans l'état de Washington en 2017 
Jean-Nicolas Allaire
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgCY_YAJyP4


----------



## artart47 (Oct 1, 2017)

WOW!
BEAUTIFUL!
Art.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 2, 2017)

Absolutely spectacular video from our esteemed leader!
Thank you, Jean-Nicolas. That must have been quite the adventure!!


----------



## 4metals (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice video and surely an amazing experience! What is the story behind the video, who was flying the drone to take pictures? I assume it was a drone. 

Details please!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2018)

Noxx is at it again!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA8ginOhTTA[/youtube]


----------



## Lou (Jul 20, 2018)

Always nice to see someone living their life.


----------



## cuchugold (Jul 22, 2018)

Very nice scenery!. 8)


----------

